

Chinese Gov.'s biography of Liu Xiobao, dissident and recent Nobel Prize winner - arch_hunter
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english2010/indepth/2010-10/28/c_13579766.htm

======
arch_hunter
I found it interesting that this biography is so different than the ones that
have been written in Western news recently. Can anyone here speak to how
accurate it might be?

